# Another Piano Library? - The Love Piano



## Cory Pelizzari (May 24, 2019)

Intro price is 29 euros. Full library price is 39 euros.

Get it here: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?redir_token=N0oITasR16H_uiTmUwGyR4JhU7l8MTU1ODc2OTc0NEAxNTU4NjgzMzQ0&event=video_description&v=VvzwYQsfjtM&q=https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/the-love-piano/

Free Patches: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?redir_token=N0oITasR16H_uiTmUwGyR4JhU7l8MTU1ODc2OTc0NEAxNTU4NjgzMzQ0&event=video_description&v=VvzwYQsfjtM&q=https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1s3326x7u8jxett/AABr-xFwDEsqFj5pGWP18fsaa?dl=0


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 27, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> NOTICE - After releasing this video the original link to the product page was changed and the price (as of this comment) is visible as 29 euro. I was also told that the piano's full price is supposed to be near 100 euros, but as of this comment this is not stated ANYWHERE ON THE PRODUCT PAGE. If this is the case and the price is raised to 100 euros without informing the customer, I see that as misleading advertising and will remove this video from my channel.
> 
> Get it here: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?redir_token=N0oITasR16H_uiTmUwGyR4JhU7l8MTU1ODc2OTc0NEAxNTU4NjgzMzQ0&event=video_description&v=VvzwYQsfjtM&q=https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/the-love-piano/
> 
> Free Patches: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?redir_token=N0oITasR16H_uiTmUwGyR4JhU7l8MTU1ODc2OTc0NEAxNTU4NjgzMzQ0&event=video_description&v=VvzwYQsfjtM&q=https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1s3326x7u8jxett/AABr-xFwDEsqFj5pGWP18fsaa?dl=0



That would be a big loss for them if you removed your video and your free patches.

You sold me on this at 9 euros. Do you think it's still a deal at 29 euros?


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 27, 2019)

Hi @Cory Pelizzari ! Not sure what your comment is in relation to, but the intro price of the Love Piano is €29 and the full price is €39. The intro price will last for approximately one month. We never raised it to €100?

As we mentioned, you can reduce the price further from €29 depending on how many VSTBuzz reward points you have. Some people will get it for €28, some will get it for €9, some will even get it for free (it depends on how much you have spent on VSTBuzz before).

At no point did we raise the price of the product, or try to mis-lead anyone. I'm also not sure what happened with the link to the product page - the original link you used is still working fine? Sorry if there was some confusion here and please feel free to get in touch with us if there's any mis-understanding!


----------



## mouse (May 27, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> That would be a big loss for them if you removed your video and your free patches.
> 
> You sold me on this at 9 euros. Do you think it's still a deal at 29 euros?



Yea I agree, that also seems a little shady too?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 27, 2019)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hi @Cory Pelizzari
> As we mentioned, you can reduce the price further from €29 depending on how many VSTBuzz reward points you have.



That clears up everything. From Cory's video, he had enough Reward points to reduce the price down to 9 euros.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 27, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> That would be a big loss for them if you removed your video and your free patches.
> 
> You sold me on this at 9 euros. Do you think it's still a deal at 29 euros?


Yeah definitely. 29 euros is a steal.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 27, 2019)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hi @Cory Pelizzari ! Not sure what your comment is in relation to, but the intro price of the Love Piano is €29 and the full price is €39. The intro price will last for approximately one month. We never raised it to €100?
> 
> As we mentioned, you can reduce the price further from €29 depending on how many VSTBuzz reward points you have. Some people will get it for €28, some will get it for €9, some will even get it for free (it depends on how much you have spent on VSTBuzz before).
> 
> At no point did we raise the price of the product, or try to mis-lead anyone. I'm also not sure what happened with the link to the product page - the original link you used is still working fine? Sorry if there was some confusion here and please feel free to get in touch with us if there's any mis-understanding!


Don't worry, it's all sorted.


----------

